# 2004 Winnebago Brave



## Shadow (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey gang, looking at a M/H. Was at the dealership yesterday and a older couple traded in this M/H. Real cream puff, looks brand new only 16,000 miles. Talked to the owner (even helped move them into their new one.) Only went on short trips and always garage kept. My question is what's the average life of the frig, roof airs, generator and such. Not sure if we should think of an extened plan or gamble. Any opinions appreciated. Hollis it has the Workhorse chassis with the allison trans. Other than being a gas hog, you happy with your performance? Thanks in advance,


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Re: 2004 Winnebago Brave

Yes Butch I am very happy with the workhorse and Allison transmission. I did have the BANKS System installed and that helped out a lot. When I bought mine it had only 12,000 on it. I would check the maintance records and see how offen the oil was change, what brand of oil and filter was used.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Re: 2004 Winnebago Brave

Butch ,, it is no more work on a MH then there is on u'r 5er ,, except that u have an engine ,, and more tires to buy ,, other then that ,, u'll be glad u bought one ,, IMO ,, as hollis says the workhorse is a good chassis ,, even though it is Chevy ( i know u like Fords) but have u driven it yet ??? i know u will hear all the stuff ,, about cking this and that ,, but u know all this ,, u are not a newbie to the rv world ,, do as u would if buying a new 5er ,,that is my only thing i can say ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:    
Mine had only 2200 miles on it ,, but i didn't buy it ,, and now it has 37,000   better stop using it  :laugh:  :laugh:
Btw ,, my dad's first class A was a brave ,, that was back in the early 70's ,, didn't have a/c roof or up front ,, no genset ,, but we had a blast in it ,, and it got some miles put on it ,, with no probs  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: 2004 Winnebago Brave

Well we did the deal! We will do the PDI Monday. Dealership is going to put six new Goodyears on it and fix a couple of other concerns we had. Warning!!!!  Texas may not be the place to see, that is till I get a few trips under my belt!!     :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: 2004 Winnebago Brave

Alright Butch!      You will enjoy it.  New tires also.  Let us know how you like them Goodyear.   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: 2004 Winnebago Brave

Good deal Butch, now just make sure to keep the first part of Oct for the next MEET & GREET, it will be ay Misty Rivers CG. same place as last year. We can't wait to see your new wheels. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: 2004 Winnebago Brave

Good deal Butch ,, u will enjoy this more then u know ,, and welcome to the MH life    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: 2004 Winnebago Brave

Thanks Guys, Been looking for a good one for awhile now. The plan is to give this a try for a year or two. We know we like the 5th wheel , but been hearing to much about traveling in a motorhome. Think we won't take to bad of a loss on this one if we decide to go back to the 5th wheel. Get ready for a bunch of questions, these things have more butttons and switches than an airplane!   :laugh:


----------

